# why is there smoke?



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

I have a 92 maxima gxe. The past couple of days when i drive my car, i'm seeing smoke come out of da grill when da engine has warmed uped. Any advice on what da problem could be.


----------



## hill (Nov 18, 2005)

sounds to me like you have a coolant leak or an oil leak thats were i would look


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Coolant leak most likely. With it warmed up and running, pop the hood and check it out.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

GA BOY said:


> I have a 92 maxima gxe. The past couple of days when i drive my car, i'm seeing smoke come out of da grill when da engine has warmed uped. Any advice on what da problem could be.


da :thumbdwn:


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*coolant leak*



GA BOY said:


> I have a 92 maxima gxe. The past couple of days when i drive my car, i'm seeing smoke come out of da grill when da engine has warmed uped. Any advice on what da problem could be.


Odds are, as others have said, it's probably a coolant leak. One thing to be very careful about, is to make sure your water pump is not on its last legs. Typically, water pump and timing belt are changed at the same time. If your hoses are all ok, and you can't seem to discover the source of the leak, make sure you have enough radiator fluid in general to cool the motor, and if you haven't ever changed your water pump, it's good insurance to do it soon, especially if the car is high mileage.


----------



## OnTheRoad (Dec 19, 2005)

Good advise, Maxima water pump tend to leak into the timing belt, so $$$$.
I usually replace the timing belt, belt, hoses and water pump at each 60kmiles to 90kmiles. And of course all at the same service.

Antifreeze smoke smells like antifreeze, Blue smoke oil, thick white clouds ATF. My dealer had a habit of leaving a pool of oil on the eng.. After fully warming up. a small pile of smoke for a day.

OnTheRoad



alexnds said:


> Odds are, as others have said, it's probably a coolant leak. One thing to be very careful about, is to make sure your water pump is not on its last legs. Typically, water pump and timing belt are changed at the same time. If your hoses are all ok, and you can't seem to discover the source of the leak, make sure you have enough radiator fluid in general to cool the motor, and if you haven't ever changed your water pump, it's good insurance to do it soon, especially if the car is high mileage.


----------

